# Stormy Daniels tried to sell story about her one-night-stand with Donald Trump



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

*Stormy Daniels tried to sell story about her one-night-stand with Donald Trump for $200,000 *

By Martin Gould For Dailymail.com
PUBLISHED: 29 March 2018 

The porn star whose bombshell claims about sex with Donald Trump have rocked his presidency desperately tried to sell her story for $200,000 ? nearly 50 percent more than the 'hush' money she received, DailyMail.com can reveal.

Stormy Daniels's manager made the rounds of celebrity magazines, television shows, and websites in the run-up to the 2016 presidential election, hoping someone would bite. 

She promised a story of Stormy's titillating sexcapade with the man who would soon be in the Oval Office.

But with polling day getting ever closer, and her chances of a payday getting more remote as Trump appeared doomed to lose to Hillary Clinton, Daniels gave up on her money chase and accepted the $130,000 that Trump attorney Michael Cohen had dangled in front of her in a bid to keep the story quiet.

EXCLUSIVE: How Stormy Daniels tried to sell story about her one-night-stand with Donald Trump for $200,000 THREE weeks before the election *but worked out a deal with Trump's lawyer Michael Cohen after she got no takers*

Stormy Daniels's manager offered her client's story to celebrity magazines, television shows and websites in the run-up to the 2016 election

The titillating tell all was peddled to the media around October 17, three weeks before the election 

But the adult actress apparently had no takers as Hillary was expected to win at the time, and Stormy's story would have been worth a fraction of her asking price

Daniels then accepted the $130k from Trump's lawyer Michael Cohen, who had made her the offer after Trump won the nomination

'It looks to me that she accepted Cohen's money because she could not get the money she wanted from anyone else,' one media executive said

Daniels told her version of her tryst with Trump to Anderson Cooper on CBS's 60 Minutes on Sunday 

Stormy made it seem as though she did not seek to sell her story, telling Cooper: 'Suddenly people are reaching out to me again, offering me money. Large amounts of money'

Cohen insists he paid the money out of his own pocket and was not reimbursed by either the Trump campaign or the Trump Organization. 

'It looks to me that she accepted Cohen's money because she could not get the money she wanted from anyone else,' one media executive said.

DailyMail.com was among the outlets approached by Stormy's manager Gina Rodriguez in October 2016. We turned her down.

Daniels told her version of her tryst with Trump to Anderson Cooper on CBS's 60 Minutes on Sunday. Cooper reported that she had sold her story to a tabloid magazine for $15,000 years before, but it did not run because of libel threats from Cohen and she was never paid.

After Trump won the Republican presidential nomination interest in Daniels's story grew and she claims she turned down offers to speak. 

Stormy made it seem as though she did not seek to sell her story, telling Cooper: 'Suddenly people are reaching out to me again, offering me money. Large amounts of money. Was I tempted? Yes - I struggle with it,' she told Cooper.

Then, she claims, Cohen approached her with his $130,0000 offer.

But the fact is that Stormy's team was aggressively pursuing a deal to sell her story to the highest bidder.  

During the 60 Minutes interview, Daniels, 39, said she had 'swatted' the future president's backside a couple of times with a copy of Trump Magazine and that they had had sex just once in a Nevada hotel suite.

Cooper did not ask her to elaborate on what the sex was like.

Daniels, 39, an adult film actress whose body of work includes The Witches of Breastwick, Camp Cuddlypines Powertool Massacre, and Spreading My Seed, mused to Cooper on whether she should now be speaking out.

She pointed out she was not being paid for the interview and when Cooper asked her if the notoriety would help her 'Make America Horny Again' tour of strip clubs, she replied that she could end up being shunned.

*Source:* http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-story-sex-Trump-200-000-weeks-election.html


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

She's trash. So is he.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> She's trash. So is he.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes she is, but what did he do? He fucked a porn star and paid her to shut up. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

I don?t care who he fucks. I do care if he paid hush money so he wouldn?t look worse than he already does. But that?s what a con man does, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> Yes she is, but what did he do? He fucked a porn star and paid her to shut up. Who gives a fuck?




...the American people do care that their president pulled his panties down around his knees and 'begged' for a spanking from a porn star, when he wasn't begging for more , he was telling Stormy how much she reminded him of his daughter Ivanka....  he ought to spend a little more of his time looking for his FEDERAL INCOME TAXES ... #SAD


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

charley said:


> ...the American people do care that their president pulled his panties down around his knees and 'begged' for a spanking from a porn star, when he wasn't begging for more , he was telling Stormy how much she reminded him of his daughter Ivanka....  he ought to spend a little more of his time looking for his FEDERAL INCOME TAXES ... #SAD



the only american people that care what Trump did with a porn star 12 years ago as a private citizen ARE FUCKING LOSERS WITH NO LIFE.  

since he gets audited by the IRS *every year* why don't we just let them do their jobs huh Chuck? #IDIOT


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> the only american people that care what Trump did with a porn star 12 years ago as a private citizen ARE FUCKING LOSERS WITH NO LIFE.
> 
> since he gets audited by the IRS *every year* why don't we just let them do their jobs huh Chuck? #IDIOT



.... he's not being audited, that's all a trumpian scam...   he said he was being audited 2 years ago....   he's a liar...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

charley said:


> .... he's not being audited, that's all a trumpian scam...   he said he was being audited 2 years ago....   he's a liar...



oh ok, did Anderson Cooper tell you that?


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

charley said:


> .... he's not being audited, that's all a trumpian scam...   he said he was being audited 2 years ago....   he's a liar...



He lied about being audited too?! I can?t keep up anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> oh ok, did Anderson Cooper tell you that?



Really? He?s also a family man. Nigga please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Really? He?s also a family man. Nigga please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is Trump the president of the united states or the fucking pope? I will let his wife deal with his extra-marital affairs.


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> Is Trump the president of the united states or the fucking pope? I will let his wife deal with his extra-marital affairs.



It?s not about his extramarital affairs? It?s the constant lying and cover-up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> It?s not about his extramarital affairs? It?s the constant lying and cover-up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Examples? And btw what POTUS has not lied? LOL


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> oh ok, did Anderson Cooper tell you that?




..... Who ???      trumpy is a liar..


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> Examples? And btw what POTUS has not lied? LOL




..... how do you know when trump is lying ??   his lips are moving...     ....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... Who ???      trumpy is a liar..



actually for a politician he is quite honest.


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... how do you know when trump is lying ??   his lips are moving...     ....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> Examples? And btw what POTUS has not lied? LOL



I?m 40 but still don?t think I have enough time to list all his lies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?m 40 but still don?t think I have enough time to list all his lies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am 48 what does our age have to do with it? You have been following him for 40 years?


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am 48 what does our age have to do with it? You have been following him for 40 years?




.... DAM Rob !!   dag is saying that he's 40,, and doesn't think there is enough time left in his life to list all of trumps lies ......  meaning that trump tells so many lies he can't keep track of them all....     I hope that helps ...


----------



## dagambd (Mar 29, 2018)

charley said:


> .... DAM Rob !!   dag is saying that he's 40,, and doesn't think there is enough time left in his life to list all of trumps lies ......  meaning that trump tells so many lies he can't keep track of them all....     I hope that helps ...



And that?s why you can?t argue with a trump tard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> And that?s why you can?t argue with a trump tard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.....    truer words were never spoken.....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

I feel like I am back in the 5th grade with you morons.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> And that?s why you can?t argue with a trump tard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am a tard? let's compare our bank accounts and income and see who the tard is.


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am a tard? let's compare our bank accounts and income and see who the tard is.




.....  relax Rob...  you will always have more money than me.....    ....


----------



## dagambd (Mar 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> I feel like I am back in the 5th grade with you morons.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Mar 30, 2018)

charley said:


> .....  relax Rob...  you will always have more money than me.....    ....



In his case, money sure can?t buy happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Mar 30, 2018)

It?s all in good fun fellas. You let trump divide us, he?s won. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> It?s all in good fun fellas. You let trump divide us, he?s won.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



..... we're all good dag...   prince luvs us....    ....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> It?s all in good fun fellas. You let trump divide us, he?s won.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



really Trump caused the division? lol


----------



## dagambd (Mar 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> really Trump caused the division? lol



I didn?t say he caused THE division but he has increased the division in this country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> really Trump caused the division? lol




.....  we're trying to let you off the hook ....but facts are facts...trump has created an ANGRY AMERICA...  & doesn't give a fuck..  ..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2018)

charley said:


> .....  we're trying to let you off the hook ....but facts are facts...trump has created an ANGRY AMERICA...  & doesn't give a fuck..  ..



I am very happy I voted for Trump and the job he is doing as POTUS.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I didn?t say he caused THE division but he has increased the division in this country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yeah, let's look at what Obama did in this regard first...give me a break.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am very happy I voted for Trump and the job he is doing as POTUS.



Ditto!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 30, 2018)

Trump did shit wrong here.. (provided he has an agreement with his wife about this stuff.. which i bet he does)..

This gash makes her living turning tricks on the "big screen".. The Donald didn't just pay her to shut up.. he paid her to go away. 

If she didn't like the agreement, she should of thought of that before she agreed to it. She waits all these years.. and all of sudden now she's not happy. 

I'm sure it has nothing to do with members of the Peoples Liberal Left Socialists Party of the USA telling this hoe she can go public with her story .. and make a ton more money.. they probably told her they'll give her her own talk show if she brings him down. 

This has shit nothing to do with Trump and definitely nothing to do with the Pornstar.. When you see past it.. It tells me one very important thing.. TRUMP 2020.. HAS ALREADY WON. This whole scandal has everything to do with dirty politics and the Left still not understanding that these are the old tactics. The same ol tactics that lost them the election.. These tactics will not keep trump supporters from giving him another 4 years. Instead of re-branding the Democrat party and getting out there and campaigning for our votes.. they just keep doing the same old same old .. expecting different results.. Better luck in 2024 guys.. 






Prince said:


> Yes she is, but what did he do? He fucked a porn star and paid her to shut up. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## galveston (Apr 2, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am a tard? let's compare our bank accounts and income and see who the tard is.


bust out that bank statement fool. pit up or shut up!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## galveston (Apr 2, 2018)

Every politician fucked porn stars and sluts. Look at Schwarzenegger! Lefties love him and he's guilty of everything from drug use to fucking sluts and infidelity! But who cares? HE'S SCHWARZENEGGER! 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## morphias (Apr 28, 2018)

We should consider the positive things President Trump has been successful with. He is only human ,like the rest of us, and makes mistakes just as we do.


----------



## Otto Brown (Apr 29, 2018)

Trump likes women with big breasts . Who doesn't ?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 30, 2018)

The angry, divided America started long before Trump decided to run for president.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2018)

galveston said:


> Every politician fucked porn stars and sluts. Look at Schwarzenegger! Lefties love him and he's guilty of everything from drug use to fucking sluts and infidelity! But who cares? HE'S SCHWARZENEGGER!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



don't leave out Bill Clinton.


----------



## charley (Apr 30, 2018)

Prince said:


> don't leave out Bill Clinton.



.. for a guy that claims to know anything about politics, except for the last 2 years, you sure are obsessed with Willie Clinton...    ...


----------



## galveston (May 1, 2018)

charley said:


> .. for a guy that claims to know anything about politics, except for the last 2 years, you sure are obsessed with Willie Clinton...    ...


or maybe he's obsessed with Clinton's willie. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 1, 2018)

galveston said:


> or maybe he's obsessed with Clinton's willie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



.... 'truth to power'....   [your post should make prince crazy]....    lol


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

galveston said:


> or maybe he's obsessed with Clinton's willie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



yet it is you two fags thinking about cocks, I think they call that projection in psychology.


----------



## charley (May 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> yet it is you two fags thinking about cocks, I think they call that projection in psychology.




.... mildly homophobic remark there Rob....


----------



## galveston (May 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> yet it is you two fags thinking about cocks, I think they call that projection in psychology.


couldn't pass up the opportunity. friendly fire

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

charley said:


> .... mildly homophobic remark there Rob....



typical liberal response, you make all of the cock remarks and then say I am the one thinking about cocks.


----------



## charley (May 1, 2018)

galveston said:


> couldn't pass up the opportunity. friendly fire
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk




.... don't apologize .... you just got called 'a faggot' by the boss ..


----------



## charley (May 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> typical liberal response, you make all of the cock remarks and then say I am the one thinking about cocks.




... and I'm the 14 year old !?!?!?!?


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

charley said:


> ... and I'm the 14 year old !?!?!?!?



yes and apparently you think about cocks quite a bit and then point the finger at others, typical libtard always the victim and never take responsibility.


----------



## galveston (May 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> yes and apparently you think about cocks quite a bit and then point the finger at others, typical libtard always the victim and never take responsibility.


there's a lot of stone throwing here. who is a liberal and who isnt? identify yourselves so I know who to bash

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

galveston said:


> there's a lot of stone throwing here. who is a liberal and who isnt? identify yourselves so I know who to bash
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



Chuck is a diehard brainwashed democrat/libtard who spends most of his time and energy hating Trump, its quite comical yet also sad and pathetic. 

I don't nor have I ever identified with a political party... I did vote for Trump but that is all.


----------



## galveston (May 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> Chuck is a diehard brainwashed democrat/libtard who spends most of his time and energy hating Trump, its quite comical yet also sad and pathetic.
> 
> I don't nor have I ever identified with a political party... I did vote for Trump but that is all.


I'm with you. I vote who I want. this time it was trump all the way. fuck those snowflakes. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

